# What does this mean & how to fix it?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I was on my computor yesterday a.m. & all was fine, then this a.m. I tryed to log on & it said it had to load a temporary ???(can't remember exactly) anyways, my desktop picture is gone & half my icons that were there on my desktop are gone, all my favorites like this site, etc. I add them back as I remember them, etc. but my pictures are gone & hopefull I have them all on a disc but I don't think the most recent one's are. 
I still have my anti spyware, anti virus & Identy theft still showing & looks like they are all working.
I am computor illiterate & don't understand what has happened, do any of you know or how I can fix it or what I should do?
Thanks!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It may be this known issue.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/893243


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Nevada, I read that site you put up & I don't believe that's it. I just came in from doing chores at the barn & restarted my computor & desktop picture, all icon's, etc.,favorites and all are all back to how it was before.
It is the weirdest thing, we got this computor 5 years ago & it has never done anything like that ever, DH doesn't use it & we have no children so I'm the only one using it too.
I was worried about viruses and things like that or if it had crashed like I hear people talk about.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

First open your computer and clean out all dust, fuzz, etc. Sounds like could be heat problem. I had one computer start to act goofy and found cat hair plugging up processor heat sink fins, cleaned it out and no more problem.

Could also be dodgy hard drive or ram. Few years back had computer that windows acted goofy, found one ram chip was bad, pulled first one then put it back and pulled the other and when dodgy chip left out, computer worked normal. 

If hard drive it will give fits now and again, means some bad sectors on the drive causing some info not being available to your operating system. 

When its intermittant, makes harder to diagnose, but usually problem either gets more frequent or worse so eventually you can figure it out.


----------



## PoorLiLRichGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd lean toward the bad HD especially if the computer is over 3 years old and clean. 
You can recover your info but your login profile may be permenantly corrupted. 
If that's the case this walk you through restoring your bookmarks etc. 

Be sure to replace that sucker pretty soon too because once they start corrupting stuff they're on a slippery slope. 

GL!

-PLRG :benice:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Could have just been a tempory glitch and rebooting fixed it, without the exact error message its hard to tell.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Very True and also as well as Hard Drives are being made over the last few years I seriously doubt very much that only as 3 years old machine would be having HD Trouble. Could be I know it happens but not very much anymore. These drives work 24/7 365, for years and years and years. Some never ever shut down and been spinning for 6 years or even longer.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Very True and also as well as Hard Drives are being made over the last few years I seriously doubt very much that only as 3 years old machine would be having HD Trouble. Could be I know it happens but not very much anymore.


IDE hard drives are a lot sturdier today than they used to be. You used to have to buy a SCSI drive to get a really reliable device, but not anymore.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> IDE hard drives are a lot sturdier today than they used to be. You used to have to buy a SCSI drive to get a really reliable device, but not anymore.


 Now with SSD coming on strong. No Hard Drive failure in the future. I now feel sorry for that place I worked at, as they are now losing a major HD Supplier in 2 years (Seagate) and that maybe due to the up and coming Solid State Drives. Which will come down in price as more and more drives are made SS.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> Now with SSD coming on strong. No Hard Drive failure in the future. I now feel sorry for that place I worked at, as they are now losing a major HD Supplier in 2 years (Seagate) and that maybe due to the up and coming Solid State Drives. Which will come down in price as more and more drives are made SS.


Bad assumption, SSD dont remove drive failures. They do make predictability of failures much easier. Most SSD have a finite read/write cycle, one exceeded the drive can fail. As for supplies, Seagate is making the SSD drives so Segate will make both hard disk and SSD drives. You still need them, they are about the same size as a hard disk, just different technologies. 

I have close to a petabyte of storage at work and we use both hard drives and SSD. SSD are to new to get a failure rate on them, but the MTBF is about the same as hard drives.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone, it's still working fine. I'll open up the modem & use the sweeper & air in htere, etc. to make sure it's clean but it was just weird, had never had that problem before.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Would a 'system restore' be of any help?

I've used it successfully a couple times. 

Stef


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

What is a system restore? I'm not kidding when I say I'm illiterate at the computor, I get by & can do what I have to & that's it.
When I shut it down & restarted it, did that restore it. It is still working great.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

If its working ok, thats what counts, Rebooting your computer fixes many many problems.

a system restore is something else entirely (basically resets your computers memory back in time to before you were having problems)


----------

